# Champix



## drew

In my opinion. It's all about the dowlas... big tobacco is losing money on tobacco obviously, big pharma is losing money on patches, gum and that mind altering load of rubbish champix (personal experience) and they are using every means possible to sway the media and powers that be to run us into the ground. makes me mad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I agree on the champix - that stuff is evil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapes

Big tobacco must start selling e-cigs! Phillip morris is entering the market soon.


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> I agree on the champix - that stuff is evil!


I have tried all stop smoking gimmicks, but Champix. Did research it, but the horror stories kept me away. Thanks heavens for ecigs!


----------



## drew

Then we have to pay big tobacco prices! The vape army needs to rise up armed with our weapons of choice, firing delicious smelling harmless vapour we will defeat you. (I think I might have had too much coffee this morning)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapes

Champix is scary stuff but from what I've heard it really works... At what cost though? Im sure the longterm benefits outway the short term risk, but ofcourse why use Champix when you can vape?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> I have tried all stop smoking gimmicks, but Champix. Did research it, but the horror stories kept me away. Thanks heavens for ecigs!



You are lucky, Giz and I started and used it together - worst mistake we ever made - we were at each others throats constantly - almost broke us up, I decided to stop a week and a half into the course because i just couldnt do it - that stuff is terrible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew

Vapes said:


> Champix is scary stuff but from what I've heard it really works... At what cost though? Im sure the longterm benefits outway the short term risk, but ofcourse why use Champix when you can vape?


Short term risk... Suicide is an actual side effect listed in their pamphlet thing. No jokes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapes

But is very unlikely, if your head is screwed on correctly, you would know what you were about to embark on.. Suicide would not be an option.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nope didnt work for me all it did was make me sick and a very very moody *****  Still smoked - whereas will vaping I cut down immediately


----------



## drew

Vapes said:


> But is very unlikely, if your head is screwed on correctly, you would know what you were about to embark on.. Suicide would not be an option.


The effect of the chemical is out of our control, the same way we got addicted to nicotine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapes

Yes, it will make you moody, but you will know it was because of the medication.. No reason to kill yourself.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Derick

I used it and it worked for me somewhat - then I had a couple of whiskeys the one night... All I'll say is, if you've ever decide to use Champix, definitely don't drink

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Vapes said:


> But is very unlikely, if your head is screwed on correctly, you would know what you were about to embark on.. Suicide would not be an option.


Wow, Vapes, with the greatest of respect one cannot know beforehand what the effects will be on an individual. If you Google the stuff you will see some terrible stories from very normal people. Sure the incidence might be low, but I, for one, decided not to risk it and my head is screwed on as right as the next person's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapes

Im not saying Champix is good, I'm a bit of a Libertarian I guess, I believe in freedom of choice, and a free market, regardless of the harm it may cause unto yourself. If someone wants to use Champix, by all means go ahead. Just like we don't want our vaping regulated, Champix deserves the same chance. I believe in the open sale of heroin too.. although I wouldn't be a buyer...


----------



## Andre

Vapes said:


> Im not saying Champix is good, I'm a bit of a Libertarian I guess, I believe in freedom of choice, and a free market, regardless of the harm it may cause unto yourself. If someone wants to use Champix, by all means go ahead. Just like we don't want our vaping regulated, Champix deserves the same chance. I believe in the open sale of heroin too.. although I wouldn't be a buyer...


Absolutely, I share your sentiments above, but then you cannot say that your choice won't have an undesired effect if your head is screwed on correctly. That is like saying you won't get addicted to heroin if your head is screwed on....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Derick said:


> I used it and it worked for me somewhat - then I had a couple of whiskeys the one night... All I'll say is, if you've ever decide to use Champix, definitely don't drink


Another benefit of vaping @Derick. One can vape AND drink!


----------



## Vapes

No it's like saying you wont kill yourself if you coming down from a heroin binge, you know that the reason you are upset is because the drug has used up all the happy juices in your brain and this is why you are sad... so you endure the sadness

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Derick

Matthee said:


> Another benefit of vaping @Derick. One can vape AND drink!


Definitely! Whiskey and a Vape with a complementing flavour - once of the best vape experiences so far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew

With a heroin addict they shoot up again and the "happy juices" are back. Deprive someone of "happy juices" for weeks and things go downhill.


----------



## Vapes

Sorry for getting so off topic. Let's "Nib this one in the bud" or rather "Let's power down this battery"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Vapes said:


> Sorry for getting so off topic. Let's "Nib this one in the bud" or rather "Let's power down this battery"


Yes. I anyone wants to add to the Champix topic I shall create a new thread and move the relevant posts there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

Yes I think a Champix (and the other drug, which name I forget) deserves its own discussion thread

Could it be Xanax, Xanor, Xyban?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Vapes said:


> No it's like saying you wont kill yourself if you coming down from a heroin binge, you know that the reason you are upset is because the drug has used up all the happy juices in your brain and this is why you are sad... so you endure the sadness



I disagree completely, my late brother was a heroin addict and in the end he did commit suicide solely because he could not handle the pain associated with it and the depression that overcame him with him not being able to kick the addiction, I understand what you are saying but I find those statements highly offensive - people who commit suicide are by no means "not strong minded" as you have stated, alot of people judge people who commit suicide very quickly but until it has happened to someone you know and love and are close to it is very difficult to understand how a person can be pushed that far! So I am sorry everyone on this forum is entitled to their opinion however that to me was highly offensive!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff

anyway lets just drop the topic and let it be


----------



## Vapes

Did not mean to offend.. Was just saying, if I take Champix, it will not cause me to commit suicide.


----------



## Andre

This thread is now closed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

